# wht is the name for nfsu2's save file?



## supersaiyan (Apr 2, 2005)

just yesterday i was playin nfsu2 . suddenly the game just blanked out and i was returned to the desktop. i tried again but the same thing was happenin after a few seconds of gameplay.then i restarted the pc and it gave me a registry error. after it fixed it restarted again and then at the os startup it started givin registry error. u know the ones which have the close and details  buttons. i got fed up and ran scandisk in safe mode. then i ran sfc in safe mode. after that i restarted again in normal mode and the game again blanked out. i uninstalled it and then installed it again. i was also surfin the web on firefox. durin installtion the blue screen of death appeared and it gave me a cache error. then i restarted again and installed it and again the blue screen appeared. finally i got really frustrated and shut it down. this wasn't happenin before and the game was runnin perfectly.the system's config is p4 prescott 2 ghz with 512 mb ram  win 98 and 845 gv mobo. before uninstalling nfsu2 i tried to look for the save game file but couldn't locate it. could ne one pls tell me wht's the name of the file so i could back it up if somethin happens again. also could the abnormal behaviour of the pc be due to overheatin?


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 2, 2005)

The save game files are in the 
C:\Documents and Settings\<Your User Name> or All Users\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2 
and all your saves will be in this directory. You would need all the .usr,.pro,.cfg,.opt,.ugd files to be copied. Best is to copy the whole folder.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2005)

*geek_rohit wrote*


> The save game files are in the
> C:\Documents and Settings\<Your User Name> or All Users\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2



hey thanx ROHIT yaar well i too was faced with the similar type of problem in fact i was attacked by a virus so had to format and reinstall my whole system and lost all my saved levels of NFS-U2 <i had already completed 97% of the game and then this unfortunate thing happened but since i hv got this address abt the saved folders (even though i had to replay the game and i am on 15% complete as of yesterday) its always good to get help on this site.

thanx dude.....

cheers n peace....


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 2, 2005)

i am usin win 98 man. not xp.


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 2, 2005)

The path works for 98 too dude. If not there must be a minor change might be there in the path. If still not found use the search/find and find the folder named "NFS Underground 2" and yeah the folders are hidden.


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 2, 2005)

i will try it out after sometime cause the comp is at my nani's place.ne ways thnks a lot


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey dude I hv installed the NFS-U2 in my ERIVE but as u told me to look in the 


> The save game files are in the
> C:\Documents and Settings\<Your User Name> or All Users\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2



but there is no LOCAL SETTINGS folder in the WIN XP C ;drive   

plz suggest.....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

@ashu888 is WIN XP installed in C:\ or D:\ or E:\ or which ever drive.. for example if its in D:\ u can find it here.. 

D:\Documents and Settings\<your user name> or all users\local settings\my documents\nfs ug2

or same path see if u got  EA GAMES or EA sports in My Documents there ull find NFS UG2

[edit]

also as u asked local settings.. its a hidden folder.. go to tools->folder options there select the View tab and select the option VIEW ALL FILES and FOLDERS.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2005)

@bharathbala2003  

my WIN XP is installed in c drive and my NFS-U2 is insytalled in e drive.ooh ok so shud i look into the EA SPORTS GAMES folder??  

I think i will find the EA SPORTS GAMES folder in c :drive/programs


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> @bharathbala2003
> 
> my WIN XP is installed in c drive and my NFS-U2 is insytalled in e drive.ooh ok so shud i look into the EA SPORTS GAMES folder??



doesn matter.. try seein in that EA games folder in My documents.. else see in application data as Rohit suggested and also see the process of viewing hidden folders only then u can see application data..


----------



## charmshubham (Feb 11, 2009)

i m suffering from the same problem which @bharathbala2003


----------

